# MSU Tactics



## jigplums

One take on Warhammer Tactics is MSU or Multiple small units. The idea being that having multiple small units is better in many ways than having a few large units. For example having two units of 5 knights is better than having 1 of 10. You increase your fighting frontage to 10[unless you had your 10 knights wide instead of ranked] giving more attacks. You can flank units easier. you have 2 targets for your opp to deal with. You create less "meaty" targets for opp's magic or warmachines. You can engage more than one enemy at a time[if you really need to].

The key to making it work is to support your units, and get yourself into a dominant position before you engage. you shouldn't charge a large ranked unit of infantry until you can get in those flank and front charges at once.


----------



## Packing Steel

funny you should say that mate, I was just about to try that one out facing vampy counts in a week or so, oh sure i know they're scary in large numbers but the knights are buff.


----------



## jigplums

Armies with lots of knights or chariots do well with MSU tactics, the key is support. Anytime your opp can charge he should be threatened by a rather nasty counter charge.


----------

